# Lańsko



## 涼宮

Hi!

Lańsko seems to be the diminutive form of lanie (spank), a word you use for kids. What is the verb form of lańsko, or if it itself does not have a verb form with what verbs is lańsko often used?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ben Jamin

涼宮 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Lańsko seems to be the diminutive form of lanie (spank), a word you use for kids. What is the verb form of lańsko, or if it itself does not have a verb form with what verbs is lańsko often used?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The verb you ask for is "lać", and means "to beat/to thrash" in the context you ask about. 
There is a noun created from this verb: "lanie", and this is most used. It can be used in the meaning "spanking", but actually "beating" is a better translation.
"Lańsko" is an augmentative, not a diminutive (opposite, to diminutive) and can be best translated as " thrashing" or "whacking".
"Lańsko" is used to make one sound more epressive and threatening.
There is actually no diminutive of the noun "lanie".

By the way: the primary meaning of the verb  "lać" is "to pour" and is used about liquids. Using it in the secondary meaning "beating" is highly colloquial, even slangy.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you! Is lańsko undeclinable? The Polish girl who taught me the word said she uses it as a verb (North Poland), even though the word itself doesn't present the characteristics of a verb, ja Ciebie lańsko. Hence my doubts.


----------



## Ben Jamin

涼宮 said:


> Thank you! Is lańsko undeclinable? The Polish girl who taught me the word said she uses it as a verb (North Poland), even though the word itself doesn't present the characteristics of a verb, ja Ciebie lańsko. Hence my doubts.


The word *lańsko *is a noun, not a verb. It doesn not decline by persons.

The sentence "Ja Ciebie lańsko" is not correct Polish, but may be an attempt at creating a Pidgin language (like: "him go").
However "Ja ci dam lańsko" is a correct sentence. (I'll give you a thrashing). "Ci" is "you" in dative.


----------



## dreamlike

I don't remember the last time I've heard the word "lańsko". It must have been as far back as my childhood.  I still hear "lanie" every now and then, mostly coming from strict parents, though the word is not extremely common in use. 

As for the verb "lać" in the sense of "to beat", an interesting thing about its usage is that it's often used in its imperfective aspect:

_(1) Jeśli dalej będziesz się źle zachowywał, to będę cię lać! 
(2) Jeśli dalej będziesz się źle zachowywał, to cię zleję! 

_(2) is what tends to be heard more frequently than (1), I daresay.


----------



## 涼宮

Ben Jamin said:


> The word *lańsko *is a noun, not a verb. It doesn not decline by persons.
> 
> The sentence "Ja Ciebie lańsko" is not correct Polish, but may be an attempt at creating a Pidgin language (like: "him go").
> However "Ja ci dam lańsko" is a correct sentence. (I'll give you a thrashing). "Ci" is "you" in dative.



Which is the same thing I told her, but she insists it's a verb. I know it's a noun but I asked whether or not it's undeclinable as a noun, will it always remain as lańsko whether it's instrumental, dative, etc.?



dreamlike said:


> I don't remember the last time I've heard the word "lańsko". It must have been as far back as my childhood.



Regional differences perhaps? She emphasized that people from the south may not know or use that word.


----------



## Ben Jamin

涼宮 said:


> Which is the same thing I told her, but she insists it's a verb. I know it's a noun but I asked whether or not it's undeclinable as a noun, will it always remain as lańsko whether it's instrumental, dative, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> Regional differences perhaps? She emphasized that people from the south may not know or use that word.


It IS NOT a verb! She's mocking you. It is a normal declinable neuter noun, with all the cases. No regional differences in this matter exist.


----------



## Ben Jamin

lucretius said:


> Be cautious about who you learn from! _Lańsko _is actually an augmentative (which is the opposite of diminutive) and it cannot be used as a verb.


Did you read post #2?


----------



## MateuszMoś

Hello,
I am afraid that "lańsko" cannot be used as a verb, so I am in agreement with the people who had written before me! The only circumstances I can imagine for the word "lańsko" to appear as a verb is like this: (however, this does not work as a verb, either): Co zrobiłeś?! Nic? Nie kłam! Lańsko?! Nie, proszę, nie...

The person who is to be given a severe beating is probably able to deduce from "Lańsko" that their will be *given* "Lańsko".
The person who is using it as a verb is both - going to lead you down the garden path and unable to use this word properly.


----------

